# Canon Rebel T4i and EF 40mm f/2.8 STM Hybrid AF Video Test



## ChadSorianoPhotoBlog (Jun 22, 2012)

I finally picked up a Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM pancake lens to test the Hybrid AF system with my Canon EOS Rebel T4i/650D. I think I set my expectations a little to high but the Hybrid AF system was a disappointment. Fortunately, the Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM pancake lens or "shorty forty" is an affordable, portable and extremely sharp lens with great color.

Check out my Hybrid AF test on my Youtube channel here...

http://youtu.be/bGB4KOmvohc?hd=1

Here is my Hybrid AF and pancake lens evaluation on my PhotoBlog...

http://www.chadsorianophotoblog.com/2012/06/canon-rebel-t4i-and-ef-40mm-f28-stm.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jun 22, 2012)

ChadSorianoPhotoBlog said:


> Here is my Hybrid AF and pancake lens evaluation on my PhotoBlog...
> 
> http://www.chadsorianophotoblog.com/...non-rebel-t4i-and-ef-40mm-f28-stm.html
> 
> Enjoy!


Wish I could enjoy, I get "Sorry, the page you were looking for in this blog does not exist.". Double check the URL, there's a '...' in the link.

EDIT: I believe the actual link should be http://www.chadsorianophotoblog.com/2012/06/canon-rebel-t4i-and-ef-40mm-f28-stm.html


----------



## ChadSorianoPhotoBlog (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry for my sloppy copy and paste skills. I just corrected and double checked. It should be good to go now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tomsop (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for the post. A question I had was whether or not you could compensate for the slow focusing by just doing manual focusing which would probably defeat the purpose of the autofocus motor but would you recommend just using manual focus to get better results.

If you do a search on YouTube there is another video of somebody driving around with a car and it appears that the camera is mounted to the front dashboard of a car in an Asian country with this lens and the focusing is pretty slow as well.

Would it be your opinion that we will probably need a new iteration of this camera before we see a better focusing of this lens?


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing ChadSorianoPhotoBlog.

The Hybrid AF doesn't seem to focus fast enough for me. I was thinking about 7D II or 70D for video & crop - MIGHT NOT BE THE RIGHT CHOICE FOR ME.

I'm glad that I bought Canon M52 camcorder - instant focus and great under low light.


----------



## lolage (Jun 23, 2012)

Going by that video, I'm kinda glad I decided to go for the 600D leaving money aside to go on better glass!


----------



## ruuneos (Jun 24, 2012)

Works pretty nicely but sometimes miss-focuses, so Canon, keep working on it!


----------



## drjlo (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't believe a great dslr video AF exists anywhere yet, so those results are pretty much what I expected to see. Pro's will continue to use manual focus. On the plus side, the video quality of t4i with the 40mm looks very nice..


----------



## MK5GTI (Jun 26, 2012)

thanks for your test/post, exactly what i am looking for, i shoot toddlers too. 
The AF seems to be far from what Mirrorless can do.




drjlo said:


> I don't believe a great dslr video AF exists anywhere yet, so those results are pretty much what I expected to see. Pro's will continue to use manual focus. On the plus side, the video quality of t4i with the 40mm looks very nice..



The Sony SLT does a great job, but with limitation at widest aperture.


----------



## ChadSorianoPhotoBlog (Jun 27, 2012)

It seems the Hybrid AF is a nice try by Canon but no cigar. I will stick with manual focus for now. Although, the T4i is an excellent still image DSLR with all the upgrades almost like a Canon 60D in a smaller package.

I talk more about it in my recent photoblog post here...

http://www.chadsorianophotoblog.com/2012/06/canon-eos-rebel-t4i-verdict-and-video.html

Thanks.


----------

